# sistema de riego automatico



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 3, 2009)

hola 

hola: desde hace mucho tiempo, estaba trabajando en un sistema electronico para el riego automatico de un jardin, o en extensiónes mas grandes una finca o algo similar.

luego googleando encontre un sistema que se ajustaba a lo que queria:

p://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/riego1/index.htm

pero profundizando sobre el circuito, me di cuenta que no cumplia las espectativas deseadas.

diseñe un sistema similar pero mejor se trata, de un circuito fotodetector de luz ( foto resistencia) el cual por medio de el ic LS 7400 invierto el proceso natural de la foto celda, esto quiere decir,que el ic 74LS00 negara cuando haya oscuridad su respuesta logica es cero y cuando haya claridad (amanecer) su respuesta sera un uno, que activara un ic555 dispuesto como temporizador el cual podemos modificar su duracion cosa que no se puede en el circuito del link antes mencionado, cambiandole el valor al c1 y r1 con la misma compuerta 74LS00 podemos colocarle leds en los pines de respuesta, para monitorear cuando sea de noche o cuando sea de dia, y untercer led que indicara que el sistema de riego esta encendido.

se puede adicionar un contador para visualizar el conteo de riego.

podemos utilizar una electrovalvula, para el control de paso del agua, dicha valvula no deja pasar el agua en estado de reposo, solo cuando se le aplica tension en este caso alterna 110 o 220 y listo.

les debo el esquema ya que tube problemas con el sofware para diseñarlos pero, apenas lo soluccione lo coloco gracias sus sugerencias son muy valiosas.

saludos.


----------



## randall (Sep 4, 2009)

bueno la verdad yo lo haria con un pic, se le podria colocar un teclado y un display para programar hora y el tiempo de riego, no se q tanto sabes de pic, yo siempre lo he querido hacer pero siempre tengo algo mas importante por delante jajajajajaj, de todas maneras si necesitas mas ayuda, este es el lugar indicado, solo pregunta.


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 4, 2009)

gracias por tu comentario randall pues si se me ocurriria con el pic, pero ¿sabrias el programa?


saludos!!!


----------



## randall (Sep 4, 2009)

pues lo tengo en mente, pero no lo he hecho, dejame pasar el fin de semana y el lunes traigo algo para comenzar, siquiera q haga algo, ya seria de gran ayuda para simplificar el circuito.


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 5, 2009)

ok randal gracias por tu ayuda exitos en el fin de semana.

saludos!!!


----------



## mjtelecom (May 28, 2012)

Chicos este proyecto qué tal fué? estoy interesada en saber algo de esto ya que, quiero instalarme un sistema de riego. Espero puedan ayudarme. Gracias, Un saludo.


----------

